# Breaking Benjamin?



## MeTaLliOuS (Feb 22, 2010)

Who here likes Breaking Benjamin? Who here loves Breaking Benjamin? Who here thinks they should win the grammy's?


----------



## torachi (Feb 23, 2010)

All I know about them is they were some how linked to the PA band Lifer, maybe they had some of the same members or something. Lifer put out one album, and it was crazy good. the end.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 23, 2010)

I like them, pretty good band all around. Their newest album is neither better nor worse than their other ones sooooo...yeah.


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 23, 2010)

BB=Fail


----------



## Aden (Feb 23, 2010)

1. No
2. The grammys are a goddamn joke


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 23, 2010)

Aden said:


> 1. No
> 2. The grammys are a goddamn joke



*high five*


----------



## MeTaLliOuS (Feb 23, 2010)

Aden said:


> 1. No
> 2. The grammys are a goddamn joke


Uhm, yeah NO DUH the grammy sucks ass, that's why i wish they'd give an actually decent band.  It's ok if you don't like them you're entitled to your own opinion.


----------



## Aden (Feb 23, 2010)

MeTaLliOuS said:


> Uhm, yeah NO DUH the grammy sucks ass, that's why i wish they'd give an actually decent band.  It's ok if you don't like them you're entitled to your own opinion.



>Breaking Benjamin
>Decent

teehee


----------



## Hir (Feb 23, 2010)

There's no one I love more than you, Aden. (Apart from my boyfriend)


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 23, 2010)

Saying a band deserves a Grammy is just insulting


----------



## pheonix (Feb 23, 2010)

Seriously? I listen to just about everything but you my good sir give too much credit to shit. I wouldn't a Grammy to a big steaming pile of shit.


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 23, 2010)

Grammys are for sellouts


----------



## Aden (Feb 23, 2010)

Asshole_85 said:


> Grammy's r fuckin gay. BB, however, isn't really gay.... Compared to you.



Sure is middle school in here


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't like them at all.


----------



## lgnb695 (Feb 23, 2010)

I fucking love Breaking Benjamin.


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 24, 2010)

Glaice said:


> I don't like them at all.



Neither do I


----------



## Aden (Feb 24, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> Neither do I



Uh, bro, your last journal is raving about a Nickelback concert. I thought they were like the same band.


----------



## Viva (Feb 24, 2010)

They are okay


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 24, 2010)

Just listened to some. Totally fresh, totally new, not like anything at all and I love it. 
Totally my style.

But I jest.

In related news, my torrent for Toumani DiabatÃ©'s Symmetry Orchestra's "Boulevard de l'Independace" just finished downloading. Then again, that's not what this thread is about.
I just thought you'd like to know.


----------



## Icen (Feb 24, 2010)

I love BB but I wouldn't give them a grammy. Their music isn't in any way new or moving or inspirational. Just emotional.


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 24, 2010)

Aden said:


> Uh, bro, your last journal is raving about a Nickelback concert. I thought they were like the same band.



Not really, well just about nobody here likes Nickleback, I dunno I just don't like Breaking Benjamin(even the name sucks).


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 26, 2010)

I wasn't aware Orgy, Linkin Park and Slipknot were _metal_ all of a sudden..

I know you are growing and you will soon move out of that nu-metal phase and into the bigger leagues like I have 10-12 years ago.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 26, 2010)

They're on the lower side of meh...


----------



## Kyoujin (Feb 26, 2010)

I actually like them, even though people are generally surprised since it doesn't seem to fit with the rest of the stuff I listen to, haha. Been listening to them since their first album, though I wouldn't say I'm fanatic about them.


----------



## Fuh (Feb 26, 2010)

They have a few good songs, but I think even some of the artists on FA are better than them. I'm neutral


----------

